# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες της Ζακύνθου [Historic photos of Zakynthos]

## xara

DSC00358.JPG

Το λιμάνι της Γλαρέτζας πριν από 44 χρόνια και το φέρρυ μπώτ ανοιχτού τύπου που ταξίδευε για Ζάκυνθο.

Η φωτογραφία είναι κορνιζαρισμένη στο μικρό εστιατόριο που φάγαμε σήμερα το μεσημέρι περιμένοντας ένα από τα θηρία που διαδέχτηκαν τους διαδόχους της εικονιζόμενης "παντόφλας" στο σύγχρονο μεγάλο λιμάνι της Κυλλήνης.
Το φέρρυ της φωτογραφίας είναι μάλλον το ανοιχτό "ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ" ή όπως και να το λένε, έκανε το δρομολόγιο για Τζάντε!
Από: http://vertzak.blogspot.com/2008/02/blog-post.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A nice postcard of 1912 showing _Strada Marina_ in the town of _Zakynthos_. 

The card has been taken from the wonderful book _To Theatro stin Poli tis Zakynthou: Vol 2, 1901-1915_  by _Dionysis Mousmoutis_  (Bastas publications, Athens, 1999)

Zante.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Another 1962 picture of Zakynthos.  The picture is from _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ by Leonidas Kouvaris (Syropouloi & Koumandareas publishers, Athens, 1964)


NB:  This is incorrectly uploaded. It is not Zakynthos, it s Syros.

----------


## Ellinis

Πλωτή δεξαμενή είναι αυτό που φαινεται στο λιμάνι;

----------


## xaloba

> Another 1962 picture of Zakynthos.


Αν αυτη ειναι η Ζακυνθος εγω ειμαι αστροναυτης...:mrgreen:. Συρα παρακαλω... :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αν αυτη ειναι η Ζακυνθος εγω ειμαι αστροναυτης...:mrgreen:. Συρα παρακαλω...


I apologize. I will check my files.   I hope I did not upload the wrong one

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> I will check my files.   I hope I did not upload the wrong one


Here is another picture from the same reference and the same era... It is Syros indeed. Sorry

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Here is another picture from the same reference and the same era... *It is Syros indeed*. Sorry


But go to www.zante.com/images/zante/zanteday.gif and compare with the picture and you will see the similarities!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Postcard of Zante (Akrotiri) from 1902

Zante.jpg

Very nice postcard of Zante from 1957

Zante 1957.jpg

_Zante_ early 1990s

Zante.jpg

One more Zante photo from 1989

Zante.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Population of Piraeus and other Greek cities in 1879.... Zante was seventh biggest city in Greece ..

Population,jpg.jpg
Source: Handbook for Travelers in Greece, John Murray, London, 1884
http://books.google.com/books?id=Ac4...snum=2#PPR1,M1

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

In July 1995, _Kathimerini_ published a special _Seven Days_ insert on *Zante*. Here are some great photographs from it

Plateia Molou in 1890!
Zante Molou Sq 1890.jpg

Strata Marina in 1893
Zante Strata Marina 1893.jpg

Here is one from the catastrophic earthquake of 1953
Zante Aug 1953.jpg

A panoramic view in 1965
Zante 1965.jpg

And one from the early 1990s
Zante.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Very nice and nostalgic pictures, friend Nichola!!!




> In July 1995, _Kathimerini_ published a special _Seven Days_ insert on *Zante*. Here are some great photographs from it
> 
> Plateia Molou in 1890!
> Zante Molou Sq 1890.jpg
> 
> Strata Marina in 1893
> Zante Strata Marina 1893.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Μια ποστκαρτ αγορασμένη από το φωτογράφο Κ.Μητρέλη

Κάπου στο 1990
img224.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια συγκλονιστική φωτογραφία της -ισοπεδωμένη από τους σεισμούς- Ζακύνθου. Παντού ερείπια και καταστροφή... και στο λιμάνι και στη ράδα κάποια αρματαγωγά φέρνουν εφόδια και πέρνουν τραυματίες.

zante 8-53.jpg
Από το ηλεκτρονικό αρχείο του περιοδικού LIFE.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two very old postcards of Zante. The second one is particularly impressive!

Zante.jpg

Zante2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατο φιλμ απο τα μεσα της δεκαετιας 1950 παρουσιαζει τα λιμανια και τις πολεις της Ιθακης και της *Ζακυνθου* πεντε ετη μετα τους σεισμους.

 Απο το ιστορικο αρχειο της ΕΡΤ
http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πλοίο εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι της *Ζακύνθου*. Γενική πανοραμική άποψη της πόλης και του λιμανιού της Ζακύνθου. Επίσκεψη στο λόφο Στράνη, όπου ο Διονύσιος Σολωμός συνέθεσε τον «Ύμνο εις την Ελευθερίαν». Επίσκεψη στη συλλογή χειρογράφων και προσωπικών του αντικειμένων, τα οποία φυλάσσονται στο Μουσείο Σολωμού και Επιφανών Ζακυνθίων στη Ζάκυνθο.

*17 με 31/7/1978*

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1856&thid=4294

Z.jpg

----------


## KOMAJEC

> Μια ποστκαρτ αγορασμένη από το φωτογράφο Κ.Μητρέλη
> 
> Κάπου στο 1990
> img224.jpg


Φίλε Naias II οι φωτογραφίες όλων είναι καταπληκτικές αλλά θα ήθελα να σταθώ ιδιαίτερα στη δική σου που αποπνέει μια ιδιαίτερα μαγική αίσθηση. Πολύ ωραία χρώματα, αναμνήσεις άλλων εποχών.

Να επισημάνω ότι είναι τραβηγμένη στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '80, καθώς στον αριστερό λιμεχοβραχίονα είναι δεμένο το *ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΜΟΙΡΑΣ* (νυν ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ), στον κεντρικό δρόμο κάθετα είναι δεμένο το *ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ* που χάθηκε το Δεκέμβριο του 1989 και στον κατασκότεινο (!!!) δεξιό λιμενοβραχίονα θα ερχόταν αργότερα να δέσει το *ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ* που την ώρα της λήψης μάλλον είχε δρομολόγιο.

Να πω ότι στο σημείο που είναι δεμένο το *ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ* γινόταν φωρτοεκφόρτωση πλοίου της γραμμής μέχρι και τα πρώτα χρόνια της δεκαετίας του '90, πράγμα που δημιουργούσε κυκλοφοριακό κομφούζιο, ακόμα και σε εποχές που το νησί είχε τα μισά και λιγότερα από τα οχήματα που έχει τώρα...

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30311
> 
> Το λιμάνι της Γλαρέτζας πριν από 44 χρόνια και το φέρρυ μπώτ ανοιχτού τύπου που ταξίδευε για Ζάκυνθο.
> 
> Η φωτογραφία είναι κορνιζαρισμένη στο μικρό εστιατόριο που φάγαμε σήμερα το μεσημέρι περιμένοντας ένα από τα θηρία που διαδέχτηκαν τους διαδόχους της εικονιζόμενης "παντόφλας" στο σύγχρονο μεγάλο λιμάνι της Κυλλήνης.
> Το φέρρυ της φωτογραφίας είναι μάλλον το ανοιχτό "ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ" ή όπως και να το λένε, έκανε το δρομολόγιο για Τζάντε!
> Από: http://vertzak.blogspot.com/2008/02/blog-post.html


Στη φρωτογραφια του καδρου βλεπουμε την παντοφλα ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ του Δ. Ζαμπαζα που πρωτη ανοιξε τη γραμμη Ζακυνθου Κυλληνης το 1960.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στη φρωτογραφια του καδρου βλεπουμε την παντοφλα ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ του Δ. Ζαμπαζα που πρωτη ανοιξε τη γραμμη Ζακυνθου Κυλληνης το 1960.



Ανεξαντλητος σε πληροφοριες....  Μπραβο σου!


Απο  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...57&postcount=1




> ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ 1963
> 
> Τα τελη της δεκαετιας του 1950 και οι αρχες της δεκαετιας του 1960
> ...................
> ___________
> 
> ΠΟΡΘΜΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ 1963
> 
> Ο Παπυρος−Λαρους αναφερει διαφορα πορθμεια του 1963 που εξυπηρετουσαν τις γραμμες Ευβοικου, Κορινθιακου, Ζακυνθου, Ηγουμενιτσας−Κερκυρας, Θασου−Καλαμωτης, και Σαρωνικου
> ...


Επισης  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...2&postcount=12
*
ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ*
21/5/1960

19600521 ZAkynthos II.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

To 1970 η γραμμη Ζακυνθου Κυλληνης  αναβαθμιστηκε σε Β κατηγοριας απο Γ που ηταν ''ΓΙΑ ΗΜΕΡΙΝΟΥΣ ΠΛΟΕΣ ΕΩΣ 87 ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΜΙΛΛΙΑ'' ΚΑΙ ΤΟ  ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ μαζι με το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ συνεχισαν προσωρινα τα δρομολογια λογω μη υπαρχοντος καταλληλου πλοιου.
Ενα χρονο αργοτερα ομως ο ζακυνθινος ναυπηγος Δημητρης Καπαρης νοικιασε το κλειστο φερυ ΑΙΓΕΥΣ και οταν το δρομολογησε  τα πλοια αυτα εδεσαν.  Επισης ειχαν δρομολογηθει προσφατα τα ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ και ΜΑΡΘΑ ΠΟΥ σταματησαμ κι αυτα.
Το ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ δρομολογηθηκε για λιγο Κερκυρα Ηγουμενιτσα . Μετα πουληθηκε σε Κερκυραιους πλοιοκτητες και πηρε το ονομα ΦΑΙΑΞ. Με το ονομα αυτο δουλεψε για παρα πολλα χρονια σαν χωματαδικο αφου στο ανοιχτο γκαραζ προστεθηκε γερανος με κουταλα. Δεν μπορω να το πω με βεβαιοτητα αλλα  πιστευω οτι υπαρχει ακομη.

----------


## PIANOMAN

Φιλε βαγγελη ροκκο

Το Φαιαξ το ειχα δει 2-3 φορες περι το 1990 στην Αιγινα ως χωματαδικο!
Πιστευα πως μαλλον δεν θυμομουν το ονομα καλα (συγχεονταν με το ΑΦΑΙΑ)
και δεν το εχω ξαναδει εκτοτε. Θα ηθελα παρα πολυ να δω φωτο του.

----------


## Ellinis

> Στη φρωτογραφια του καδρου βλεπουμε την παντοφλα ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ του Δ. Ζαμπαζα που πρωτη ανοιξε τη γραμμη Ζακυνθου Κυλληνης το 1960.


Του ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ (γιατί άραγε ΙΙ, υπήρχε και Ι; ) είχε προηγηθεί και το επιβατηγό ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ επίσης πλοιοκτησίας Δ. Ζαμπαζα.
Δρομολογήθηκε το 1950 αλλά δύο χρόνια αργότερα πουλήθηκε.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

ο Δ. Ζαμπαζας ειχε ενα μοτορσιπ με το ονομα ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ και το πουλησε μολις  πηρε την παντοφλα ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ. Το  ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ το πουλησε στη Ροδο, και στη θεση του εφερε ενα μικροτερο ξυλινο που και αυτο το ονομασε ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ. Πηγαινε Ζακυνθο Κυλληνη μονο με λιγους εποιβατες εκανε τρεις ωρες και σταματησε οταν  ξεκινησε το ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ.
Μαζι με τον πατερα του Δ. Τυρογαλα πλοιοκτητη του ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ και ΙΟΝΙΣ   Σπυρο Τυρογαλα ο Δ, Ζαμπαζας ειχαν και ενα αλλα Μ/S  με το ονομα ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Φιλεμου οντως χωματαδικο με γερανο   στο ανοιχτο  γκαραζ. Ως ΦΑΙΑΞ του αφαιρεσαν το πανω σαλονι και κατεβασαν τη γεφυρα ενα καταστρωμα κατω. Εκτος απο τη φωτο  του καδρου που το δειχνει στη Κυλληνη θα δω μηπως καποιος παληος φωτογραφος εχει κατι.

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Βαγγέλη, είσαι ανεκτίμητη πηγή πληροφοριών για την ακτοπλοϊα της Ζακύνθου! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Very Happy:

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Φιλε Αρη στη φωτο με την ισοπεδοπεδομενη πολη της Ζακυνθου βλεπουμε  σωο και αθικτο απο τους σεισμους το κτιριο της Εθνικης Τραπεζας, που εξακολουθει και σημερα χωρις  να του εχει γινει καμια αλλαγη να θυμιζει την προσεισμικη Ζακυνθο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πλοίο εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι της *Ζακύνθου*. Γενική πανοραμική άποψη της πόλης και του λιμανιού της Ζακύνθου. ...........
> 
> *17 με 31/7/1978*
> 
> Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.
> 
> http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1856&thid=4294



Κυριε Ροκκο

Κοιταξτε αυτο το φιλμ και πεστε μας *ποιο ειναι το πλοιο* και αν το πορθμειο ειναι το *Ζακυνθος

**17 με 31/7/1978

*16.jpg18.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Το Φιορο του Λεβαντε_

Ωραιοτατο ντοκυμανταιρ προβολης της Ζακυνθου που εχει ημερομηνια παραγωγης την _1η Ιανουαριου 1980._ http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...478&thid=14028

Το αρχειακο υλικο ειναι απο τις συλλογες του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου.

Το ντοκυμανταιρ ειναι περιπου 14 1/2 λεπτα και περιλαμβανει απιθανες σκηνες, *ιδιως παλιες αναμνησεις πλοιων και πορθμειων*.

5.jpg
1.jpg
2.jpg
3.jpg
4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Το Φιορο του Λεβαντε. II_

Ωραιοτατο ντοκυμανταιρ προβολης της Ζακυνθου που εχει ημερομηνια παραγωγης την _1η Ιανουαριου 1980._ http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...478&thid=14028

Το αρχειακο υλικο ειναι απο τις συλλογες του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου.

6.jpg
7.jpg
8.jpg
9.jpg
10.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ευχαριστω φιλε Peppas  απιθανο υλικο. Βλεπουμε τη γεφυρα του ατυχου ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ που το χασαμε νωρις στο τιμονι βρισκεται ο ανθυπολοιαρχος Διονυσιος Σκιεδαρεσης.
Στην αλλη φωτο στη βαρδιολα του ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ  φαινεται ο  πλοιαρχος Σαββας Ξενοφος, ενα διερχεται το ΜΑΡΘΑ.  Επισης καταπληκτικες και οι αλλες φωτο με το αεροδρομιο γαλαζια σπηλια πλατεια Σολωμου του ΜΑΡΘΑ στις καλες του μερες

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φιλε Αρη στη φωτο με την ισοπεδοπεδομενη πολη της Ζακυνθου βλεπουμε  σωο και αθικτο απο τους σεισμους το κτιριο της Εθνικης Τραπεζας, που εξακολουθει και σημερα χωρις  να του εχει γινει καμια αλλαγη να θυμιζει την προσεισμικη Ζακυνθο.


_Η καταστροφη της Ζακυνθου, Κεφαλληνιας και Ιθακης απο τον σεισμο ου Αυγουστου 1953 ηταν ολοσχερης._..

Εδω πρωτοσελιδα αρθρα απο την Ελευθερια της 13ης Αυγουστου 1953


1.jpg
2.jpg
3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Νεα τοπικου ενδιαφεροντος!  Ποιο να ηταν αυτο το μοτορσιπ που αναφερεται στην επιστολη ιδιωτου στο Εμπρος της 15ης Ιουλιου 1951;  

19510715 Zakunqos.jpg

Το *Επτανησος* του Ζαμπαλα;




> Του ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ (γιατί άραγε ΙΙ, υπήρχε και Ι; ) είχε προηγηθεί και το επιβατηγό ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ επίσης πλοιοκτησίας Δ. Ζαμπαζα.
> Δρομολογήθηκε το 1950 αλλά δύο χρόνια αργότερα πουλήθηκε.



Μαλλον το *Ζακυνθος* που αναφερει ο Βαγγελης Ροκκος




> ο Δ. Ζαμπαζας ειχε ενα μοτορσιπ με το ονομα ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ και το πουλησε μολις πηρε την παντοφλα ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ. Το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ το πουλησε στη Ροδο, και στη θεση του εφερε ενα μικροτερο ξυλινο που και αυτο το ονομασε ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ. Πηγαινε Ζακυνθο Κυλληνη μονο με λιγους εποιβατες εκανε τρεις ωρες και σταματησε οταν ξεκινησε το ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ.
> ...

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Προκειται για το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ του Ζαμπαζα. Στην Κυλληνη εμενε αροδο  και οι επιβατες εβγαιναν με βαρκα, ακολουθως επιβιβαζοταν στο τρενακι που εφτανε μεχρι τον μωλο  [οι γραμμες υπαρχουν εως σημερα] και αφου  τους πηγαινε στα Καβασιλλα επιβιβαζοταν στην διερχομενη ΩΤΟΜΟΤΡΙΣ για Πατρα Αθηνα.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Στην  πρωτη φωτο βλεπουμε την πλωρη του ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ που κανει μανουβρα για να πρυμνοδετησει εκει ακριβως π[ου φαινεται η μεγαλη πορτοκαλι τεντα.
 Στη δευτερη φωτο βλεμουμε την πρυμνη του ΜΑΡΤΗΑ στην αρχικη του μορφη τοτε ειχε αλλαξει μονο τον καταπελτη στη πλωρη με τις  πορτες που ανοιγαν σαν σαγονια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλια καρτ ποσταλ (θαλεγα του 1965−70) της νεας Ζακυνθου. Εδω η Strada Marina


Zakynthos Strada MArina.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Τι μου θυμιζεισ Νικο. Αλλες εποχες πρεπει να ειναι το 1960 .  Το μπλε καικι ονομαζοταν ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ ναυπηγηθηκε στη Ζακυνθο  το 1947  στη περιοχη Αμμος διπλα απο το καμπαναριο του Αγ. Διονυσιου. Μετα το τραβηξαν με βαζα το περασαν απο ολη τη Στρατα Μαρινα μεχρι  τη προβλητα του πορτου και ολη η  επιχειρηση κρατησε 40 ημερες.
Το λευκο διοροφο κτιριο που φαινεται  δεξια κτιστικε το 1936 και απο τοτε λειτουργει σαν δημοτικο σχολειο Αμμου. Εμεινε ορθιο με τους σεισμους του 1953 και του εγινε επεκταση με τα ιδια σχεδια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τι μου θυμιζεισ Νικο. Αλλες εποχες πρεπει να ειναι το 1960 .  Το μπλε καικι ονομαζοταν ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ ναυπηγηθηκε στη Ζακυνθο  το 1947  στη περιοχη Αμμος διπλα απο το καμπαναριο του Αγ. Διονυσιου. Μετα το τραβηξαν με βαζα το περασαν απο ολη τη Στρατα Μαρινα μεχρι  τη προβλητα του πορτου και ολη η  επιχειρηση κρατησε 40 ημερες.
> Το λευκο διοροφο κτιριο που φαινεται  δεξια κτιστικε το 1936 και απο τοτε λειτουργει σαν δημοτικο σχολειο Αμμου. Εμεινε ορθιο με τους σεισμους του 1953 και του εγινε επεκταση με τα ιδια σχεδια.


Χαιρομαι που μας τα αναλυεις ολα...   Ετσι μαθαινουμε και εμεις

----------


## Ellinis

> ο Δ. Ζαμπαζας ειχε ενα μοτορσιπ με το ονομα ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ και το πουλησε μολις πηρε την παντοφλα ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ. Το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ το πουλησε στη Ροδο, και στη θεση του εφερε ενα μικροτερο ξυλινο που και αυτο το ονομασε ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ. Πηγαινε Ζακυνθο Κυλληνη μονο με λιγους εποιβατες εκανε τρεις ωρες και σταματησε οταν ξεκινησε το ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ.
> Μαζι με τον πατερα του Δ. Τυρογαλα πλοιοκτητη του ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ και ΙΟΝΙΣ Σπυρο Τυρογαλα ο Δ, Ζαμπαζας ειχαν και ενα αλλα Μ/S με το ονομα ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ.


Φαίνεται οτι η οικογένεια Ζαμπάζα είχε και προπολεμικά εμπλακεί στις συγκοινωνίες της Ζακύνθου.

Από αποκόμματα που μου έστειλε ένας φίλος προκύπτει οτι :

το 1924 ο πράκτορας Σπύρος Ζαμπάζας πρακτόρευε το ατμόπλοιο ΖΑΜΠΑΖΑ σε ένα δρομολόγιο από το Μεσσολόγγι προς τη Ζάκυνθο.
zabaza.jpg

και το 1925 φαίνεται να έχει συσταθεί η Ατμοπλοϊα Αφων Ζαμπάζα με τη δρομολόγηση από Πάτρα προς Κυλλήνη και Ζάκυνθο του ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ.
Για να έχουμε και μια τάξη μεγέθους, το ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ ήταν ένα καραβάκι 120 τόνων με μήκος μόλις 28 μέτρων...
sikinos zambaza.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φαίνεται οτι η οικογένεια Ζαμπάζα είχε και προπολεμικά εμπλακεί στις συγκοινωνίες της Ζακύνθου.
> 
> Από αποκόμματα που μου έστειλε ένας φίλος προκύπτει οτι :
> 
> το 1924 ο πράκτορας Σπύρος Ζαμπάζας πρακτόρευε το ατμόπλοιο ΖΑΜΠΑΖΑ σε ένα δρομολόγιο από το Μεσσολόγγι προς τη Ζάκυνθο.
> zabaza.jpg
> 
> και το 1925 φαίνεται να έχει συσταθεί η Ατμοπλοϊα Αφων Ζαμπάζα με τη δρομολόγηση από Πάτρα προς Κυλλήνη και Ζάκυνθο του ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ.
> Για να έχουμε και μια τάξη μεγέθους, το ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ ήταν ένα καραβάκι 120 τόνων με μήκος μόλις 28 μέτρων...
> sikinos zambaza.jpg



Αυτα τα σπανια αποκομματα προσθετουν και αλλα στοιχεια για την προπολεμικη συγκοινωνια στην περιοχη

1.    Εκτος απο τα πλοια που ερχοντουσαν απο τον Πειραια, Λουτρακι η Πατρα για την Ζακυνθο, υπηρχε και τοπικη συγκοινωνια απο Κυλληνη και Μεσολογγι
2.    Επι τελους βρισκω απο σταματουσαν τα πλοια που πηγαιναν στο Μεσολογγι... Στην Τουρλιδα!
3.    Ενα μικρο πλοιο *ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ* αναφερεται στο ενθετο γραμμενο απο τον Τζαμτζη που βρισκουμε στον Εφοπλιστη τον Φεβρουαριο 1997. Φαινεται οτι ανηκε στιν Εθνικη, εκανε ταξιδια προ που πρωτου παγκοσμιου πολεμου και αναφερεται σαν "*ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ* μετεπειτα *θαλαμηγος ΑΦΡΟΣ*"

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Υπηρχε και το ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ καικι 280 τοννων με καπετανιο τον παππου του μεχρι προτινος πλοιαρχου του ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ Αγαμεμνωνα Ζαμπαζα.
Δυστυχως στη δυαρκεια του πολεμου βυθιστικε απο τους Γερμανους με αποτελεσμα να χαθει και και ο Α. Ζαμπαζας.
Το 1965 εως το 1968 ο Δ. Ζαμπαζας ειχε αγορασει και ενα φορτηγο 3000 τοννων με καπετανιο τον γιο του Σπυρο Ζαμπαζα. Εκανε μεσογειακα ταξιδια ναυαγησε καπου στη Ρουμανια και εγκαταλειφθηκε.
το ονομα του ηταν ΙΟΝΙΟΝ

----------


## Ellinis

> Μαζι με τον πατερα του Δ. Τυρογαλα πλοιοκτητη του ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ και ΙΟΝΙΣ Σπυρο Τυρογαλα ο Δ, Ζαμπαζας ειχαν και ενα αλλα Μ/S με το ονομα ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ.


Έκατσα και έψαξα λίγο παραπάνω για το ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ που μέχρι που το ανέφερε ο Βαγγέλης δεν το είχα ξανακούσει.
Και βρήκα οτι το σκαρί αυτό είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως καταδιοκτικό υποβρυχιών  βυθιστεί στη διάρκεια του πολέμου και αφού ανελκύστηκε από τον Οργ.Ανελκυσης Ναυαγίων εκποιήθηκε.
Πρέπει να ήταν ιταλικό πολεμικό μιας και έφερε μηχανή Fiat. Επίσης οι διαστάσεις του ήταν 30,5 Χ 5,5 μ.




> Το ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ δρομολογηθηκε για λιγο Κερκυρα Ηγουμενιτσα . Μετα πουληθηκε σε Κερκυραιους πλοιοκτητες και πηρε το ονομα ΦΑΙΑΞ. Με το ονομα αυτο δουλεψε για παρα πολλα χρονια σαν χωματαδικο αφου στο ανοιχτο γκαραζ προστεθηκε γερανος με κουταλα. Δεν μπορω να το πω με βεβαιοτητα αλλα πιστευω οτι υπαρχει ακομη.


Αφού δούλεψε και ως ΦΑΙΑΞ, το πλοιο μετανομάστηκε ΑΘΗΝΑ. Νομίζω οτι υπάρχει ακόμη αλλά σε ρόλο μπάριζας.
Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1944 στη Γλασκώβη ως αποβατικό και μετασκευάστηκε για το νεό του ρόλο στο Πέραμα.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Παντα σωστος κι ενημερωμενος Αρη

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτποσταλ της Ζακυνθου
Απο το Τουρκικο  http://urun.gittigidiyor.com/

Zante.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ιστορικες φωτο γυρω στο 1965-68. Βλεπουμε τον μωλο Αγιου Νικολαου χωρις τη προεκταση με το παληο φαναρι ενω απεναντι  η γραμμη αυτη που φαινεται ειναι ο προδρομος της προβλητας του Αγιου Διονυσιου [μπαστουνι του Αγιου το ελεγαν τοτε]Υπηρχε και μια μεγαλη πετρα που την ελεγαν ΨΙΛΗ  εκει μαζευοταν πολλοι κολυμβητες και εκαναν βουτιες.
Στην αριστερη κατω φωτο βλεπουμε την στηλη στον Λοφο του Στρανη ειναι το μερος ακριβως που εγραψε ο Διονυσιος Σολωμος τον Εθνικο Υμνο.
Στην δεξια κατω φωτο βλεπουμε το ανοιχτο γκαραζ του πορθμειου ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ  που εκεινη την εποχη ανηκε στον Δ. Ζαμπαζα και Σπ. Τυρογαλα, ενω απεναντι φαινεται το καικι ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ στο τελός της καριερας του.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .............
> Στην αριστερη κατω φωτο βλεπουμε την στηλη στον Λοφο του Στρανη ειναι το μερος ακριβως που εγραψε ο Διονυσιος Σολωμος τον Εθνικο Υμνο.
> Στην δεξια κατω φωτο βλεπουμε το ανοιχτο γκαραζ του πορθμειου ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ  που εκεινη την εποχη ανηκε στον Δ. Ζαμπαζα και Σπ. Τυρογαλα, ενω απεναντι φαινεται το καικι ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ στο τελός της καριερας του.


Ευχαριστο το οτι αναγνωρισαμε το *ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ*!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτποσταλ της Ζακυνθου
Απο το Τουρκικο  http://urun.gittigidiyor.com/

Zakynthos.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Χρονια πολλα Νικο. Απο τη Μποχαλη βλεπουμε το λιμανι  στη δεκαετια του 70 και το ΜΑΡΘΑ στην αρχικη του μορφη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Το δημοτικο θεατρο της Ζακυνθου_ απο παλια καρτ ποσταλ. Προκειται για το θεατρο που ανοικοδομηθηκε μετα απο τον καταστρεπτικο σεισμο του 1893. Η ανοικοδομηση του αρχισε το 1900. 

Το 1901 η Ζακυνθος ειχε 40.536 κατοικους. Στην Χωρα κατοικουσαν 17.218 ατομα. Ειχε Νομαρχια, Μητροπολη, Φρουραρχειο, Πρωτοδικειο, Σωφρονιστηριο, Τελωνειο, Ταχυδρομειο, Γυμνασιο κλπ.

*Η Ζακυνθος εχει μεγαλη θεατρικη παραδοση*. Μερικες απο τις μεγαλες μορφες του θεατρου του 19ου αιωνος ηταν απο την Ζακυνθο: η Ευαγγελια Παρασκευοπουλου, ο περιφημος Διονυσιος Ταβουλαρης (1840−1928 ), ο Σπυριδων Ταβουλαρης (1842−1910), ο Σπυρος Κολλυβας (1852−1940), ο Διονυσιος Πλεσσας (1869−1929), η Ελενη Ταβουλαρη−Φυρστ (1873− ; ) και η απιθανη Μελπομενη Κολλυβα (1893−1981).

Στο θεατρο αυτο εμφανισθηκε ο μεγαλος Ευαγγελος Παντοπουλος (1860−1913) με τον θιασο του, και ο αλλος μεγαλος μας ηθοποιος, ο Κωνσταντινος Χρηστομανος (1867−1911). Στο θιασο του ηταν και ο Νικολαος Λεκατσας (1847−1913), ο Ευαγγελος και η Ολυμπια Δαμασκου, ο Κωνσταντινος Σαγιωρ (1867−1910), ο Τηλεμαχος Λεπενιωτης και ο Πανος Καλογερικος. Αργοτερα (το 1909) εμφανισθηκε η νεαροτατη τοτε Κυβελη Αδριανου (η μεγαλη μας −αργοτερα− Κυρια Κυβελη) και η Μαρικα Κοτοπουλη σαν "Στελλα Βιολαντη" του Ξενοπουλου μαζι με τον Μητσο Μυρατ.

Zante Theater.jpg

Ζακυνθος το  1930

Zante 1930.jpg

Ζακυνθος το 1904

Z 1904.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Δυστυχως το ιστορικο αυτο κτιριο καταστραφηκε απο τους σεισμους του 1953, και δεν αν τικατασταθηκε με κατι που εστω και κατα προσεγγιση να θυμιζει την ιστορικη θεατρικη και μουσικη παραδοση του
Αριστερα στην φωτο βλεπουμε το κωδωνοστασιο της εκκλησιας των Αγιων Παντων που δεν υπαρχει μ ετα το 1953. Οι καμπανες του λειτουργουν σημερα στην εκκλησια της Μητροπολης.
Στην φωτο του 1930 βλεπουμε την εικονα της Ζακυνθου τοτε απο την οποια το μ ονο που σωζεται μεχρι σημερα ειναι η ΣΤΡΑΤΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ τα σκαλακια ακριβως στο κεντρο της φωτο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο Αγιος Διονυσιος της Ζακυνθου απο τρεις καρτ ποσταλ, δυο δικες μου, η τριτη απο το delcampe.

Z1.jpg

Z3.jpg

Z2.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Καταπληκτικες φωτο φιλε Peppas . Φωτο απο την παληα Ζακυνθο.
Πολυ καλη η φωτο με το εσωτερικο του Ναου του Αγιου Διονυσιου, αλλα και αυτη του 1904 σε ολους μας σημερα φαινεται παραξενο να βλεπουμε τον παραλίακο δρομο του τοτε χωρις αυτοκινητα, και με τα φυκια του Αμμου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σκηνες απο την Ζακυνθο του Ιουνιου 1976.  Φαινεται και το ανοικτο πορθμειο *Ζακυνθος* http://www.videoactive.eu/VideoActiv...m=7&curpage=40

Z1.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Το ΜΑΡΘΑ ειναι στην αρχικη του μορφη, επισης και ο ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Υπηρχε και το ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ καικι 280 τοννων με καπετανιο τον παππου του μεχρι προτινος πλοιαρχου του ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ Αγαμεμνωνα Ζαμπαζα.
> Δυστυχως στη δυαρκεια του πολεμου βυθιστικε απο τους Γερμανους με αποτελεσμα να χαθει και και ο Α. Ζαμπαζας.
> .............


Διερωτωμαι αν o _βαγγελις ροκκος_ εχει  ακουσει για το *π/κ  Αγια Ελενη* που εκανε δρομολογια μεχρι την Ζακυνθο. Απο τον Nεολογο  της 8ης Nοεμβριου 1941 (ναι *1941*)   


19411008 Agia Eleni.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μαζι με τον πατερα του Δ. Τυρογαλα πλοιοκτητη  του ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ και ΙΟΝΙΣ Σπυρο Τυρογαλα ο Δ, Ζαμπαζας ειχαν και ενα  αλλα Μ/S με το ονομα ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ.






> Έκατσα  και έψαξα λίγο παραπάνω για το ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ που μέχρι που το ανέφερε ο  Βαγγέλης δεν το είχα ξανακούσει.
> Και βρήκα οτι το σκαρί αυτό είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως καταδιοκτικό υποβρυχιών   βυθιστεί στη διάρκεια του πολέμου και αφού ανελκύστηκε από τον  Οργ.Ανελκυσης Ναυαγίων εκποιήθηκε.
> Πρέπει να ήταν ιταλικό πολεμικό μιας και έφερε μηχανή Fiat. Επίσης οι διαστάσεις του ήταν 30,5 Χ 5,5 μ.


Μ/S ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ  Απο τον Nεολογο  της 8/2/1951

19510203 Dionysios.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πετρελαιοκινητο *Γεωργιος* σε καταχωρηση απο την _Καθημερινη της Ζακυνθου_ στις 23 Νοεμβριου 1952. Απο την Πατρα στην Ζακυνθο!

19521123 Georgios Kathimerini Zakyn0ou.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Το π/κ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ηταν ξυλινο περιπου 60 τοννων. Ο καπετανιος Βυθουλκας  ειχε το παρανομα ΜΑΓΓΙΩΡΟΣπαραλλαγη ιταλικης λεξης που σημαινει καταφερτζης.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το π/κ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ηταν ξυλινο περιπου 60 τοννων. Ο καπετανιος Βυθουλκας  ειχε το παρανομα ΜΑΓΓΙΩΡΟΣπαραλλαγη ιταλικης λεξης που σημαινει καταφερτζης.



Το φανταζομουν οτι θα ειχατε κατι και γι αυτο!  Ευχαριστω

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αξιζει τον κοπο να περασετε μερικα λεπτα  βλεποντας το εργο της Σπεντζος Φιλμ *Ο Κοκκινος Βραχος* του 1948 (πρωτη προβολη στις 3 Ιανουαριου 1949)  που παρουσιαζεται ολοκληρο εδω http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nwt7rcMcvzM . Ιδιαιτερα τα πρωτα 5 λεπτα δειχνουν την *παλια Ζακυνθο πριν απο τους σεισμους του 1953*. 
Z11.jpg

Η ταινια ειναι βασισμενη στο γνωστο μυθιστορημα του 1905 του Γρηγοριου Ξενοπουλου "_Ο κοκκινος βραχος_" που εγινε λιγο αργοτερα το θεατρικο εργο του 1908  "_Φωτεινη Σαντρη_" κατα παρακληση της μεγαλης μας Κυβελης (1888-1978).  Πρωτοπαιχτηκε το θεατρο Πανελληνιον στις 11 Αυγουστου 1908 με την Κυβελη (Θεοδωριδου τοτε) στον βασικο ρολο. Τεραστια επιτυχια. Το θεατρικο εργο ξαναπαιχτηκε στην κατοχη, το 1943 απο το Εθνικο Θεατρο με την περιφημη Βασω Μανωλιδου (1912-2004), τον Γιωργο Παππα (1909-1958) και τον Νικο Δενδραμη (1901-1999).

Στην ταινια, τον ρολο της Φωτεινης Σαντρη τον παιζει η Ιντα Χριστινακη (1925- ). Η  Χριστινακη ειχε σχετικα μικρη καρριερα και διεκοψε την κινηματογραφικη  της σταδιοδρομια το 1954 για να εργασθει στο ραδιοφωνο. Ηταν συζυγος του  Γρηγορη Γρηγοριου. Ο (νεαρος τοτε και στο πρωτο του κινηματογραφικο εργο) Λυκουργος Καλλεργης (1914-2011) επαιζε τον ρολο του Αγγελου Μαρινη. Οι μεσηλικες τον ξερουν τον Καλλεργη σαν ιδρυτικο μελος του Θεατρου Τεχνης του Καρολου Κουν αλλα και σαν λαμπρο ηθοποιο του Εθνικου Θεατρου ιδιως σε ρολους απο εργα του Ιψσεν, Πιραντελλο, Στρινμπεργκ, Τσεχωφ και του Ο'Νηλ. Οι νεαροτεροι τον γνωριζουν σαν βουλευτη του ΚΚΕ το 1977). 

Αρχικα ο παραγωγος Βαγγος Βακογιαννης ηθελε την Ελλη Λαμπετη (1926-1983) σαν Φωτεινη Σαντρη αλλα εκεινη δεν το δεχτηκε. Επισης ηθελε τον κλασσικο της συμπρωταγωνιστη Γιωργο Παππα (1909-1958) στον ρολο που πηρε τελικα ο Καλλεργης κατα παρακληση του Γρηγοριου που τον ηξερε απο το Θεατρο Τεχνης ...
Z12.jpg

Επισης στην ταινια παιζουν ο παντα εξαιρετος Θοδωρος Μοριδης (1905-2003) στο ρολο του πατερα Αλφρεδου Σαντρη, η Μαρικα Ανθοπουλου (η μητερα του ηθοποιου και κωμικου της εποχης μου Τακη Μηλιαδη) που παιζει την μητερα Ερμινα Σαντρη, ο νεαροτατος Νικος Φιλιπποπουλος (1928- ) στον ρολο του Μιμη Σαντρη, και, σε ενα μικρο ρολο, η περιφημη Μαρια Φωκα (1916-2001), που ηταν η πρωτη γυναικα του Λυκουργου Καλλεργη!. Αξιζει να αναφερθει οτι στη ταινια αυτη εκανε την πρωτη της εμφανιση σε ενα μικρο ρολακι μαθητριουλας η αγαπημενη μας Τζενη Ρουσσεα (1933- ) που ειχε γεννηθει στην Ζακυνθο!

Η μουσικη (με συμφωνικη ορχηστρα, μαλλον την μικρη ορχηστρα του Εθνικου Ιδρυματος Ραδιοφωνιας) ειναι μια απο τις πρωτες συνθεσεις του Μανου Χατζηδακι (1925-1994) που την εγραψε οταν ηταν 23 χρονων.  Η μουσικη ειναι αξιολογη σε στυλ μικρου συμφςνικου εργου επιρεασμενου απο Ντεμπυσσυ αλλα και γερμανους ρομαντικους. Η προσαρμογη του εργου σε σεναριο και η σκηνοθεσια ειναι του Γρηγορη Γρηγοριου (1919-2005) που ηταν μπλεγμενος με το Θεατρο Τεχνης απο το οποον τραβηξε τον Λυκουργο Καλλεργη και που το εκανε αυτο το εργο οταν ηταν μολις 29 ετων!. Το εργο ηταν το δευτερο σε εισιτηρια της σαιζον 1948-1949 με 78.477 εισιτηρια πρωτης προβολης, και συνολικα 180.954 σε εξη εβδομαδες στην Ελλαδα και εξωτερικο.

Σημ:  Που να ηταν/ειναι η βιλλα οπου γυρισθηκε το εργο;
Οσο για τον Κοκκινο Βραχο, αυτον το ξερουμε που βρισκεται μια και υπαρχει ολοκληρη ιστοσελιδα γι αυτον! Διαβαστε εδω  http://www.iskiosiskiou.com/2012/09/blog-post_6.html
Κοκκινος Βραχος.jpg

______________
Ας μου επιτραπει μια μικρη παρενθεση γι αυτο το μεγολο Ελληνικο εργο της γενιας του πατερα μου. Ιδου τι εγραψε ο ιδιος ο Ξενοπουλος για το θεατρικο εργο



> Και στις 11 Αυγούστου 1908, Δευτέρα βράδυ, η Φωτεινή Σάντρη  πρωτοπαίχτηκε στο θερινό Πανελλήνιο. Ήταν όχι η μεγαλύτερή μου ως τότε  αλλά κι η πρώτη μου αληθινή θεατρική επιτυχία. Από την πρώτη πράξη το  κοινό ενθουσιάστηκε, στη δεύτερη ο ενθουσιασμός μεγάλωσε, στην τρίτη  κορυφώθηκε.
> ΟύτΆ εγώ θυμούμαι πόσες φορές μας έβγαλαν στη σκηνή, και  την Κυβέλη και μένα. Όλοι οι κριτικοί ετόνισαν ύμνους, προπάντων για το  παίξιμο της Κυβέλης. Αυτός ο Πωπ εξευμενίστηκε, έγραψε πως ήταν «ένας  θρίαμβος της ελληνικής δραματουργίας», και τον άλλο χρόνο μου ανάθεσε τη  θεατρική κριτική των Αθηνών, γιατί μετά τη Φωτεινή Σάντρη δεν είχα  ανάγκην να φθονώ κανένα, επομένως θα ήμουν αμερόληπτος. Κι οι  παραστάσεις του νέου ελληνικού έργου εξακολουθούσαν στο «Πανελλήνιο»  ατέλειωτες. ΚανένΆ άλλο δράμα δεν είχε κάνει τόσες, ούτΆ ελληνικό ούτε  ξένο.
> Οι παραστάσεις της Φωτεινής Σάντρη εξακολούθησαν στο Πανελλήνιο  ως το τέλος της περιόδου κι η Κυβέλη, που θα Άφευγε για περιοδεία,  έδωσε και μια αποχαιρετιστήρια στο Δημοτικό. Ήταν μια παράσταση αληθινά  θριαμβευτική. Κατάμεστο το μεγάλο θέατρο, από την πλατεία ως το υπερώο.  Στο βασιλικό θεωρείο ολάκερη η βασιλική οικογένεια –ο πρίγκιπας Νικόλαος  την έφερε–, όλη η αριστοκρατία, σύσσωμος ο φιλολογικός και  καλλιτεχνικός κόσμος και σΆ ένα θεωρείο δευτέρας σειράς, δίπλα στο δικό  μου, ο Παλαμάς. Η Κυβέλη αποθεώθηκε. Και στην τελευταία σκηνή είδα έναν  Παλαμά να κλαίει με λυγμούς, και πολλήν ώρα αφού έπεσε η αυλαία. «Εκείνο  που θέλει να πει το έργο σου –μου είπε ύστερα– το λέει». Κι επειδή κι  άλλες φορές είχε κλάψει διαβάζοντας βιβλία μου, στο  χαρακτηρισμό που  μου έκαμε στα Παναθήναια λέει: «¶λλοι έχουν τούτο ή εκείνο. Ο Ξενόπουλος  έχει το πάθος∙ σε κάνει να κλαις».
> Για πολλά χρόνια, η Κυβέλη δεν  έπαψε να παίζει τη Φωτεινή Σάντρη και στην Αθήνα και στις περιοδείες  της. Αλλά όταν το έργο συμπλήρωσε Εικοσιπενταετία –1933– η μεγάλη  πρωταγωνίστρια είχε αποχωρήσει από το θέατρο και δεν μπορούσε να τη  γιορτάσει με μια επανάληψη, που θα Άταν τόσο συγκινητική. Ευτυχώς είχε  στη θέση της μια κόρη που της έμοιαζε, και δεν ήταν λιγότερο συγκινητική  η επανάληψη που έκαμε τότε στο θερινό της θέατρο η Αλίκη.
> 
> Γρηγόριος Ξενόπουλος
> _Η ζωή μου σαν μυθιστόρημα_
> Εκδόσεις Αφοι Βλάσση 1984

----------


## Appia_1978

Νικόλα, κατατοπιστικότατος όπως πάντα. Εύγε!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Mια συγκλονιστική φωτογραφία της -ισοπεδωμένη από τους σεισμούς- Ζακύνθου. Παντού ερείπια και καταστροφή... και στο λιμάνι και στη ράδα κάποια αρματαγωγά φέρνουν εφόδια και πέρνουν τραυματίες.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49239
> Από το ηλεκτρονικό αρχείο του περιοδικού LIFE.


Ακόμα μία _ιστορική - ανεκτίμητη φωτό_ από την περίοδο (1953) των μεγάλων σεισμών στη Ζάκυνθο. Βλέπουμε το αρματαγωγό του πολεμικού μας ναυτικού, _ΘΗΡΑ - L 260 (ΠΡΩΗΝ Α/Β 1297, ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 1297 - Τύπου LCT Mk4)_ το οποίο πολλά χρόνια αργότερα μετασκευάστηκε σε Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ και δούλεψε με το όνομα _ΠΑΛΙΡΡΟΙΑ_ σε Ρίο και Πάτρα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ πιθανόν η φωτό να έχει ανέβει - παρουσιαστεί ξανά στο φόρουμ. Μιας και όμως δεν την βρίσκω στο παρόν και πλέον αρμόδιο θέμα, ας την παραθέσω. Εκπληκτική εικόνα κατά την άποψη μου, με το λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου εν έτει _1988_ (22 Σεπτεμβρίου). Και τι δεν βλέπουμε.....

22-09-1988.jpg
_flickr - Syd Young_

 Το _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΜΟΙΡΑΣ_ και το _ΜΑΡΘΑ_ δεμένα δίπλα - δίπλα, σε μία ιστορική συνύπαρξη μιας και το πρώτο αντικατέστησε το δεύτερο στη γραμμή Κυλλήνης - Ζακύνθου. Στην ίδια πλευρά του λιμανιού δεμένο το μικρό _Ν. ΠΑΞΟΙ_ (σημερινό ΑΘΩΣ ΙΙ στη Θεσσαλονίκη). Δεσπόζει βέβαια σε διαδικασία πρόσδεσης (???) το άτυχο _ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ_ μόλις ένα χρόνο πριν το άσχημο του τέλος, και -αν δεν κάνω λάθος- στον δεξιό λιμενοβραχίονα πρέπει να είναι δεμένο το _ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ_.

_Πηγή φωτό_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αλλη μια απο την ιδια πηγη

Zante.jpg
https://www.flickr.com/photos/moligi...A7Az/lightbox/

Zante2.jpg
https://www.flickr.com/photos/moligi...A7Az/lightbox/

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Το ΜΑΡΘΑ ειναι λιγο πριν αναχωρησει για τη Νεαπολη. Βλεπουμε και το παληο ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ να κανει μανουβρα για πρυμνιοδετηση στη ραμπα της παραλιακης, ενω κατω αριστερα διακρινεται το  τουριστικο φερρυ ΝΗΣΟΙ ΠΑΞΟΙ του   Διονηση Φαραου. Χωραγε μονο ενα λεοφωρειο η τεσσερα Ι.χ.

----------


## HenryB

Γεια σε όλους 


Αναρωτιόμουν αν κάποιος είχε οποιεσδήποτε αρχές εικόνες από τη δεκαετία του 1980 από το ναυάγιο Παναγιώτη στην παραλία στα βόρεια του νησιού. 
Τυχόν φωτογραφίες από αυτό το πλοίο κατά τη διάρκεια αυτής της δεκαετίας θα πρέπει να εκτιμηθεί. 
σας ευχαριστώ 
(συγγνώμη αν τα ελληνικά μου είναι κακό, αλλά είμαι αγγλικά και είμαι χρησιμοποιώντας το Google Translate :-)

Henry

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η φωτό θα μπορούσε να μπει και στο θέμα αναγνώρισης πλοίων, αλλά θεωρώ ότι αρμόζει καλύτερα εδώ. Βλέπουμε τρία "παπόρια" στο διάσημο ναυάγιο της Ζακύνθου, δεν γνωρίζω όμως ποιό μπορεί να είναι το (αρκετά μεγαλούτσικο) μεσαίο, ούτε και το επίσης ενδιαφέρον πιό μικρό αριστερά.

Η πηγή αναφέρεται στις φωτό.

D6X7JR.jpg__D6X7JR_Z.jpg

Και για το δεξιά όμως μπορούμε να σχολιάσουμε, που είναι βέβαια το ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ (ex ΦΑΝΟΥΛΑ) αλλά σε ενδιαφέρουσα φάση της ...καριέρας του.
Γι αυτό όμως _στο θέμα του_.

----------


## Ellinis

Το μεσαίο είναι το ΑMBRIABELLA (πρώην ΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ). Το - άγνωστο σε εμένα - μικρό αριστερά έχει τραγικά μετασκευαστεί...  :Apologetic:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μπράβο βρε Άρη !!!!! Δεν θα πήγαινε με τίποτα το μυαλό μου στο όμορφο ΑΜΠΡΙΑΜΠΕΛΛΑ !!!!!

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Το νικρο αριστερα  ειναι το ΓΛΑΡΑΚΙ.

----------


## npapad

> Το νικρο αριστερα  ειναι το ΓΛΑΡΑΚΙ.


Το οποίο δυστυχώς τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι ανενεργό και σηκωμένο στην ξηρά σε ένα ναυπηγείο κοντά στη Σουβάλα στην Αίγινα.
Δείτε παρακάτω φωτογραφία του που τράβηξα από το πλοίο για Αίγινα στις 30-4-2016 (δυστυχώς όχι καλή λόγω απόστασης).
Στο επόμενο ανέβασμα θα πάω να τους παρακαλέσω να μπω να το βγάλω κανονικά (αν με αφήσουν.....)
P1180805.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και το ΓΛΑΡΑΚΙ έχει το δικό του θέμα, τα σχετικά ποστ μεταφέρθηκαν εκεί.

----------


## Ellinis

> ο Δ. Ζαμπαζας ειχε ενα μοτορσιπ με το ονομα ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ και το πουλησε μολις  πηρε την παντοφλα ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ.


Το ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ που μας ανέφερε ο Βαγγέλης Ρόκος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1917 στo Νορφολκ των ΗΠΑ ως ρυμουλκό 248 τόνων με το όνομα PETER C. GALLAGHER για το αμερικάνικο Π.Ν. Aγοράστηκε από τους Δ.Ζαμπαζά, Δ. Τυρογαλά & Σια χωρίς μηχανές και μετασκευάστηκε σε ατμοκίνητο φορτηγό νηολογούμενο το 1955 στον Πειραιά. Το 1959 μετονομάστηκε ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΜΟΣ και διαλύθηκε το 1970 στον Ασπρόπυργο.

Ο Ζαμπαζάς αγόρασε το 1965 το παρακάτω μεγαλύτερο φορτηγό που πήρε επίσης το όνομα ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ. Περισσότερα για αυτό μπορείτε να δείτε _εδώ_. Δυο χρόνια αργότερα διαλύθηκε στο Σπλιτ.

Untitled.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογαφία από το λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου το 1895 με ένα ατμόπλοιο. Από την ιστοσελίδα της βιβλιοθήκης της Αυστρίας.

zante 1895.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία πραγματικά _σπάνια καρτ ποστάλ_ από το λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου. Βλέπουμε και τις δύο πρώτες παντόφλες του νησιού, στην επάνω εικόνα το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ_ και στην κάτω το _ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ_. Νωρίς στην δεκαετία του '60, μιας και τα δύο ήταν στην πρώτη τους μορφή (εννοώ ως Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ όχι ως αποβατικά του Β.Π.Π.).

Από το ebay.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ακόμα μία πραγματικά σπάνια καρτ ποστάλ από το λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου, αυτήν την φορά από το προσωπικό μου αρχείο (αγορασμένη από το Μοναστηράκι). Δύο παντόφλες δεμένες στον μώλο, σε πρώτο πλάνο το _ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ_ και δίπλα του το _ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ_ (!!!) που το βλέπουμε για πρώτη φορά μέχρι σήμερα σε εικόνα από το Ζακυνθινό λιμάνι. Με μεγάλη βέβαια σιγουριά μπορούμε να τοποθετηθούμε στην τετραετία 1968 - 1971.




> .....Τα δρομολογια τα εκτελουσαν τοτε τα  ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ κ. ΑΓ. ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ. Το 1968 προστεθηκαν στη γραμμη τα  ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ κ. ΜΑΡΘΑ. Το 1971 η γραμμη χαρακτηρισθηκε Β επικινδυνοτητας  και απαγορευθησαν οι πλοες στα πορθμεια ανοιχτου τυπου και απεσυρθησαν  οταν ο εφοπλιστης ΔΗΜ. ΚΑΠΑΡΗΣ δρομολογησε το πλοιο  ΑΙΓΕΥΣ.....


Zakinthos_1.jpg__Zakinthos_2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ο φίλτατος Βαγγέλης Ρόκος είχε αναφερθεί στο ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ΙΙ του Ζαμπαζά...



> ο Δ. Ζαμπαζας ειχε ενα μοτορσιπ με το ονομα ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ και το πουλησε μολις  πηρε την παντοφλα ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ. Το  ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ το πουλησε στη Ροδο, και* στη θεση του εφερε ενα μικροτερο ξυλινο που και αυτο το ονομασε ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ. Πηγαινε Ζακυνθο Κυλληνη μονο με λιγους εποιβατες εκανε τρεις ωρες και σταματησε οταν  ξεκινησε το ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ.*


Κατάφερα να βρω οτι το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1946 στη Λίμνη της Εύβοιας για τους αδελφούς Πρωτόπαππα με το όνομα ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Π. Ήταν ένα μικρό πλοίο μόλις 20 μέτρων μήκους και αγοράστηκε από τους Ζαμπαζά, Τυρογαλά & Σία το 1954 οπότε μετονομάστηκε ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ΙΙ. Το 1976 πουλήθηκε σε κυπριακή εταιρία έχοντας ήδη μετονομαστεί ΑΡΤΕΜΩΝ.
Πράγματι όταν ήρθε στη γραμμή το πορθμείο, το 1961, το καϊκι πουλήθηκε.

Να δούμε και μια αναφορά στο παρακάτω κείμενο του Δ. Μελίτα για τα δυο "Επτάνησος" του Ζαμπαζά




> Εκτός όμως της κύριας γραμμής  Πειραιά-Πάτρα-Ζάκυνθο-Ληξούρι- Αργοστόλι, από τα μέσα του ’49 λειτουργεί  τακτικά αναβαθμισμένη και η παλιά, μέσω Κυλλήνης περίπτωση. Όπου τη  θαλάσσια απόσταση (δύο περίπου ώρες) την εκτελεί το ’’Επτάνησος’’ ιδιοκτησίας Ζαμπάζα (σιδερένιο ως το ’53) *και από εκεί κι έπειτα ως την Άνοιξη του ’60, το ‘‘Επτάνησος ΙΙ’’  (ξύλινο ετούτο).* … Όσο για τα ρέστα, έχει φροντίσει το Πρακτορείο  Ζαμπάζα, έχοντας συνάψει σύβαση με τους Σ.Π.Α.Π. ώστε ο ταξιδιώτης να  μπορεί να εκδίδει από δω εισιτήριο. Εξασφαλίζοντας θέση και μάλιστα  αριθμημένη στην Automotrice που περνάει από Καβάσιλα. (Για το τραινάκι  της Κυλλήνης δεν υπάρχει θέμα γιατί αν δεν βρει θέση στο βαγόνι,  στρώνεται οκλαδόν πάνω στη σκέπαση.) ….
> 
> Όλα αυτά βέβαια ίσαμε το  Μεγαλοβδόμαδο του ’60 οπού ο Ζαμπάζας (Τζίμη Λόντος), σε μια κρίση  ενθουσιασμού και υπό τις επευφημίες των συμπατριωτών του, αράζει στο  ζακυνθινό λιμάνι το πρώτο ανοικτού τύπου πορθμείο. Για να ενώσει σταθερά  κι αμετάκλητα το νησί με την αντικρινή κυλλινιώτικη ακτή, συντάσσοντας  παράλληλα τη ληξιαρχική πράξη θανάτου της ακτοπλοϊκής γραμμής  Πειραιά-Πάτρα-Ζάκυνθος-Ληξούρι- Αργοστόλι.

----------

